# Bunk area over cab needs work



## warcraftjunkie (Mar 1, 2011)

So the RV we just recently acquired has an issue in the loft area over the cab of the RV. The front window had a substantial leak that the previous owner neglected. The moment she noticed it, she put a tarp over the front end of the RV, however it looks like it may have gone on for a while before she noticed it. The drivers side of the bunk area is pulling away at the corner. I've attached pictures to show what I'm talking about. It seems that not only is the floor of the area sagging, but the side is pushed out ever so slightly. Most likely from expanding plywood.

This the kind of job that will take a professional? the Fiberglass doesn't appear to be warped or bulging, and I've got an array of tools at my disposal, but a lack of understanding on how these things are all held together. Some of the screws in the molding track are missing and most are just pulled out.

I have already dealt with the leak source and verified that it's not leaking anymore. Now, do I need to get up in the bunk and pull out the sliding bed support and get down to the plywood floor and possibly cut it out... at least portions of it, or will simply letting it dry over a period of time get the expanded wood to shrink back down?
:shrug:


----------



## SMOKEY2348 (Jan 4, 2011)

Ok well if the edging has screws in it pull them out if not then proceed. 

Things you'll need. 

Box cutter
Duct tape (the good one not the thin crappy kind)
Silicon adhesive 3oz. ProSeal Clear RTV 100% Silicone Adhesive and Sealant 80066 - $3.18 :
You can get that stuff locally
That liquid goop remover (its funny colored in the solvents isle at home depot next to the adhesives)

(after you cut it and pull it off using the straight blade to cut the adhesive that is still present) You are going to want to clean it up with the goo remover, then wash with water and look for other damage, let it dry over night if possible. Clean the weather stripping as well the same way, when you go to put it back up you may have a little extra due to the sagging in the center where the adhesive tore off that's ok. 

Now put the screw end up first AFTER you put silicon adhesive in the weather stripping, spread it around with a putty knife or your finger, screw it back on. Now do the same with the rest (this will require a second pair of hands) once you have a portion with silicon on it push it firmly up to the corner of your RV cab and hold it in place by using that duct tape you bought earlier pull it TIGHT, do this every 6" or so to make sure it is held FIRMLY to the cab and seals well. 

Wait a day and pull the tape off, clean the tape residue with the goo remover you used earlier. All an all it will take about 2 days and just a few hours of actual work.


Now cut the trim here and here


----------



## SMOKEY2348 (Jan 4, 2011)

As far as the expanded wood goes, its kind of like fiber board in most of these campers (pieces of wood glued together) so any water damage likely caused the board to warp and the glue to let go. 

IF I was doing this I would pull that piece of siding off if easily accessible and look for damage inside and out, the weather stripping is very easy to fix however.


----------

